# Big Tom Cat! He aint goin Far!



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Red, Whity and Bailey ran down this 31lb Tom cat and my brother in law Eric got his first Bobber! 

He aint goin far!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

beautiful cat


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

X2 - Very nice cat! Congrats!


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Common house cat, but a phat one. :lol:


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

VERY cool. Great job, that's a big cat!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I was reminded today he actually weighed 32lbs LOL! He's a good one and glad my brother in law got him!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Eric! You guys really have it going on anymore!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

bigal06 said:


> Congrats to Eric! You guys really have it going on anymore!


When you coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dogs make us look good Al


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome cat!


----------

